# Feeding rats clementines...



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm aware that rats can't have citrus because it causes kidney cancer, but I fed my male rats the white strings from a cutie (clementine). Apparently this can also cause cancer. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

It's the oil from the orange that causes the problems, especially in boys. But it's safest to avoid giving it to girls too. The skin is where the oil is mostly, but if you peel an orange or clementine, the oil will seep out onto most of area where you handle. A little bit probably won't shut down their kidneys or anything, but I wouldn't give it to them again.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

"I'm aware that this food causes cancer in rats, so I fed it to my rat. Should I be concerned?" 
Did you think that the pith wasn't part of the fruit, or...? If you were allergic to oranges would you try to just eat the peel...? I'm shaking my head here


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

@erinsweeney , I fed him the white strings of the clementine, not the actual clementine. Also, I was not aware at the time that citrus was harmful. If you are going to be rude, do not respond to my posts. Thank you


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't know citrus cause cancer and only knew it wasn't safe to give to males because of the vitamin C content. good to know though.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Sydandmason said:


> @erinsweeney , I fed him the white strings of the clementine, not the actual clementine. Also, I was not aware at the time that citrus was harmful. If you are going to be rude, do not respond to my posts. Thank you


I don't think they were being rude at all. The way you worded your original post made it sound like you already knew that citrus was not good for rats, but decided to give them part of a citrus fruit anyway, and are now concerned. If you are going to make a post, please make sure you word it carefully, otherwise you should expect people to respond accordingly on a public forum. That being said, I wouldn't feed them any kind of citrus (including any parts of the citrus fruit) again in the future to be safe, keep a close eye on your rat, and if anything unusual presents take them to the vet.


----------

